# 2 drivers, same car, allowed?



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Been driving for Uber the last 2 weeks and now my sister wants to hop on board and drive as well. My question is, can she also register the same car i registered with for Uber and drive it when i don't? Is there any complication there or will Uber be ok with that? I imagine i would also get the driver referral if it's done that way? Please let me know thanks. In Toronto if that matters.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

From my experience, yes, it is allowed. You can submit the same documents but she must be listed on the insurance policy also. Be sure to change the capitalization when she enters the license plate for the vehicle. For example, ABC123D could be entered as abc123d.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

and can she also use my smartphone if she doesn't have one?


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

FueledByParamore said:


> i dont know if she can use the same smartphone because you can only download the app once well maybe you can if you x out and log into her name because the app tracks the phone not the car so if you walked with the app people would think your driving so and i dont see why you couldnt use the same car because a lot of people using uber might have the same car so people wont think this is the same car they will just think oh another uber driver with same car as another uber driver


Holy confusing lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

couldnt ur sister just log out on ur phone, and put in her account information? I dont think that will be a problem. I think your good to go as long as she is on ur insurance policy. just be careful because uber is a job but a risky one if you get into an accident.


----------



## ImanUberdriver (May 16, 2015)

As long as she's a registered Uber driver(with her own account!) and shes shown on the insurance policy for that car then yes she can use the same car...just not at the same time haha


----------

